# Teichpumpe läuft nicht mehr richtig, hilfe



## Charly1964 (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, ich habe in meinem Teich eine Oase Aquamax 6000, seit gestern läuft die nicht mehr richtig. 
Symptome: sie läuft nur noch Intervallweise, immer ganz kurz an (2-3 Sekunden) und bleibt dann wieder stehen (2-3 Sekunden) läuft dann wieder an u.s.w. 
Hat jemand einenTip, hatte sie auch schon geöffnet,, Welle kann frei drehen, scheint also am Magnetmotor zu liegen.


----------



## mitch (26. Apr. 2017)

Charly1964 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einenTip


hast schon mal in der bedienungsanleitung nachgelesen - meist sind hier ja solche sachen gut beschrieben


----------



## Olli.P (26. Apr. 2017)

Hi,

also bei meinen Oase Pumpen läuft so der Selbsttest ab.
Sollte da dann irgendwas nicht i.O. sein bleibt sie nach ein paar versuchen aus............... 

Könnte dann evtl. auch 'ne Unwucht sein.

Andere Möglichkeit:
Hat der Dauermagnet vom Flügelrad einen Kunststoffmantel?
Wenn ja, ist der noch heile?
Wenn nicht, wirst du wohl das Flügelrad tauschen müssen..................


----------



## Roeri (26. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

ja wie schon erwähnt wurde die Oase Pumpen haben um den Magneten eine Kunststoff Schicht diese reist oft ein und der Magnet rostet und blüht auf somit läuft die pumpe nur sporadisch und bald garnicht mehr. Das Ersatzteil lässt man sich gut bezahlen um die 80 Euro also würde ich abwägen wie alt die Pumpe ist und eventuell ne neue pumpe holen.


----------

